# What is your ROM of choice?



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

*What is your ROM of choice?*​
ApeX RC3 119.48%CM7/GB 4236.21%Liberty/AOSP Liberty 10.86%Liquid GB 21.72%MIUI 2218.97%OMF/GB 76.03%Shuji 2.x 65.17%SSM 97.76%Stock (Rooted/Not) 119.48%Vortex54.31%


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I figured with all of the options the DX is starting to get, I would go ahead and setup a poll to see what people are running.

What is your current ROM of choice? 
Your favorite perhaps, or your daily driver, etc. 
Extra points for details on why you chose said ROM!

(Due to a 10 answer limit, similar ROMs were combined. Feel free to post with more detail if you wish.)


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I figured with all of the options the DX is starting to get, I would go ahead and setup a poll to see what people are running.
> 
> What is your current ROM of choice?
> Your favorite perhaps, or your daily driver, etc.


CM7. Period. Excellent ROM, by far the best ive used. Its faster and more customizable than any ROM out there AND its in Beta stage, now that's saying something.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish I could use CM7 or OMFGB, but 2nd init rom's battery life is an issue for me.

My rom of choice is SSM-602v2. Battery life on it is amazing.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> I wish I could use CM7 or OMFGB, but 2nd init rom's battery life is an issue for me.
> 
> My rom of choice is SSM-602v2. Battery life on it is amazing.


Battery life in CM7 isnt the best, but honestly its only a matter o time before its better.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

2nd init battery life used to be a.problem for me. However, miui has been incredible lately. Woke up at 7am, whole day later now I'm going to bed at 130am and I still have 40%. Used the phone a ton. I use the data off toggle when at class and wifi when at home. Loving this rom

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

So far it seems most people are very happy with CM7. I'd have to agree for the most part, the GB build by RevNumbers was pretty stable, and had decent battery life. Is that what most of you are running? Or are you still on the Froyo official builds?


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cm7 FBI kernel ...better battery than froyo and all functionality. If Sensei gets ssm602 fixed where most apps I use everyday don't fc I might go back but for now its cmgb

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I change to often, I've yet to settle on one.

cm7 is badass
Miui is the best looking ever
Sensei does killer work
Fab is a huge talent
Vortex is making a big name
Darkslide is unreal in stability

One of these days, my ocd will settle down and I will be content with something.

Thanks to all!!!


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've liked Liberty, Shuji and now SSM, mostly because of battery life, good camera app, and 720p recording. Miui was pretty, but I didn't like the interface at all (no app drawer, can't remove apps from screens). I won't go on CM7 until there's 720p video.


----------



## TankRizzo (Aug 16, 2011)

Loved the features of the 2nd Init version of CM7, just couldn't hack the battery life. The .602 version is useable, but still needs some ironing out.

I was on Shuji 2.0 but wasn't really on it long enough to give a fair review, I'll have to revisit that one.

Was on Apex RC3, it's good ol' Apex. Rock solid, vanilla android experience you'd expect out of it.

Yesterday I flashed Vortex and I think I plan on running this one for a while. So far I'm amazed with the battery life. 6 hours of being idle and it was only down to 96%. Most of the other ROMs I've used would be drained down to 85-90%. I did have a random reboot earlier but that's it so far. Right this minute I say Vortex.

I can't thank this community and all of the Devs enough for all the hard work they put into these things. At this point this phone is over a year old (long in the tooth for phone tech these days), and every time I flash a new ROM it's almost like getting a brand new phone. So all you devs out there, huge thanks!!!


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Ive only had my DX for a few months and its my first smart phone so Im new to the game and have only used a few ROMs. I got into it right after GB came out and dove right into it so I dont have much to compare. Liberty 0.8 was the first one and very nice. Very good battery life, a choice of blur or not, and even built in overclocking and vsel tweaking. Thought I was set on it and then read that cm7 was on GB so I thought Id give it a try. Battery life is not as good as liberty but the features, customization, and cleaniness are sick. Ive only ran into a few MINOR bugs and still love it. I cant thanks the devs enough. Imagine if all of them worked on one single ROM together? Thatd be insane.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

I've used many roms and I have to say I have an ocd problem too. customization is more important to me than battery life. I probably used miui the longest until it stopped receiving updates, but since its receiving updates now thanks to DXC I'll probably go back to it.

I really don't care for AOSP builds because you're forced to use aosp gallery and camera which suck. the gallery is slow at loading pictures and the aosp camera app takes horrible grainy pictures. forget megapixels because its just large pictures of a vga camera. I do agree the aosp give the best speeds and stability among the rest, but at the risk of losing features that your DX is meant for isn't worth it to me. miui is an aosp build, but the gallery is a lot like the blur version and the camera app is great.

I've used cm7 and I liked it and I plan to go back to it when most of the bugs are fixed. I used liberty gb v.08 and its a great rom and gives you the option blur or aosp, but there's bugs with the blur apps. if you try to send a picture through the blur gallery via messaging you'll get an error message saying "no applications installed to perform this action" I asked questions about it and got no support and I even donated to the liberty team.

all I can say is try out the roms, decide what you like and stick with it. not all custom roms are going to be perfect, especially the ones listed as beta, contain a lot of bugs and you may or may not get any support from the devs.

best of luck to you.


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm currently running MIUI, and it's my favourite rom for the DX to date.

I have ran Liberty, Fission, Apex, Tranquility and CM7. Miui is giving me the best battery life I've had. It's got the most features of any rom I've used, and is the easiest to theme. It doesn't run quite as fast as CM7, but it's pretty close. Regardless, with the powerboost, v6 and overclock mods my phone flies and I rarely have problems.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I liked MIUI a lot but, something about it just didn't 'feel' right. Idk, lol. Right now I'm debating on what I want to reflash. Been on stock for a couple days and honestly, being bug-free is a breeze.

Just an FYI the OP wasn't to get suggestions on what to use, I more or less thought we could get a good discussion going on the pros/cons of our current ROM selection. And to get an overall look at what the majority of people are using, and why.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Been rocking shuji since 2.1 came out, tried cm7 on the froyo kernel but couldn't take the battery life. Miui was nice but got tired of people thinking I had ios on my Dx. And apex was nice but once I saw shuji was basically apex with themes so I've been using it.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

OMFGB is a superb rom. I sometimes would get a little sluggish on CM7 not a lot but OMFGB I have not. It also give you the best parts of CM7. It runs awesome on my X. Battery is decent I get about 10hrs with a lot of usage. Texting quick calls and browsing all day. Few games here and there. But battery life is no worry for me.

If you really want to change things up go to MIUI. It does things android should have stock. The only.reason I.left is the themes are not as good. Of course as soon as I left kgill released a bunch of dope themes but IMO the tmo theme engine destorys miui.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

"blaineevans said:


> I liked MIUI a lot but, something about it just didn't 'feel' right. Idk, lol. Right now I'm debating on what I want to reflash. Been on stock for a couple days and honestly, being bug-free is a breeze.


Stock is not "bug-free" maybe running a blur rom is but def not stock lol.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Stock is not "bug-free" maybe running a blur rom is but def not stock lol.


Well agreed, maybe "bug-free" was the wrong phrase to use. 
Once rooted and de-bloated, it's not *too* terrible imho.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

"blaineevans said:


> Well agreed, maybe "bug-free" was the wrong phrase to use.
> Once rooted and de-bloated, it's not too terrible imho.


Lol yeah agreed. Stock works all the time. Rare occasions does it freak out like some ROMs may. I wasn't saying you were wrong by any means. That's motos fault . But 100% agree. Only 2 major downfalls of stock blur IMO is the charging 10% if it goes all the way down and the theme. But really isn't that bad like everyone says and I am someone who only likes stock.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I cant limit myself to just one custom rom. Its either OMFGB, or CM. Definitely not stock tho for me not enough customizations on the stock rom for my preference

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Stock as in AOSP.


----------



## mistah_mumford (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm running ApeX 2.0.0 RC3 and I absolutely love it! Runs smoothly. Battery life is great (yester unplugged for almost 11 hrs and still had 50%). I have no complaints!


----------



## Yar (Aug 30, 2011)

CM7 is definitely great. But I miss bluetooth dialing, 720p, HDMI, and FM radio. Tried SSM and was impressed with the work, but still has too many FCs and odd stability issues. So, rooted stock 602 with some bloat removed.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just an update the newest OMFGB nightly is awesome. 3 he's so far and I'm at 93% ill post screenshot before it dies.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't trust closed source from China.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

"lev said:


> I don't trust closed source from China.


+1 to this. SSM or Apex. With sensei's themes, and desktop visualizer, I can make my phone look just as slick as MIUI, and have twice the battery.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

lev said:


> I don't trust closed source from China.


I'd have to somewhat agree with this. I do enjoy MIUI, it's easily one of the most customizable ROMs that I've tried but, it just seems to me that producing a 'closed source' ROM is kind of counter-productive to what Android is all about. Idk, just my .02.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Since my last post in this thread I have switched to Vortex GB 1.4.1 on the dx so far so good.

Sent by magic


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

davidnc said:


> Since my last post in this thread I have switched to Vortex GB 1.4.1 on the dx so far so good.
> 
> Sent by magic


How's the customization on it?


----------



## iluvamk (Jul 23, 2011)

There's not much customization on Vortex right now. Like the rom look as it comes now though. 1.4.2 is due out by end of this weekend. 1.4.1 is extremely staple and very quick. Only had 1 random reboot and that was right after it booted and I started messing around before the sd card had been fully read. Battery life has been outstanding for me. 90% after 10 hrs yesterday. However that's with little use but all my data sync is on all the time. Seems to do pretty good when when using but I haven't really put it to the test hard. Have been very impressed so far. Do like the custimization of CM7 though. Really miss the notification toggle buttons and the reboot options.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

iluvamk said:


> There's not much customization on Vortex right now. 1.4.2 is due out by end of this weekend. 1.4.1 is extremely staple and very quick. Only had 1 random reboot and that was right after it booted and I started messing around before the sd card had been fully read. Battery life has been outstanding for me. 90% after 10 hrs yesterday. However that's with little use but all my data sync is on all the time. Seems to do pretty good when when using but I haven't really put it to the test hard. Have been very impressed so far. Do like the custimization of CM7 though.


I agree with this post except I just been on it for 24hrs. I haven't had any reboots. As mentioned the battery life is amazing. Kinda reminds me of watermark theme as far as notification bar goes. 
As mentioned its hasn't got as much customizations as CM. 
Overall tho I am happy with it as custom Gingerbread Roms go. 
The developer is quite responsive, and has been updated regularly as his changelog and post in his thread shows

Sent by magic


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I did notice the dev answers a lot of questions and there have been a lot of updates already. Good man imo. (Have yet to try it though, lol.)


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

"iluvamk said:


> There's not much customization on Vortex right now. Like the rom look as it comes now though. 1.4.2 is due out by end of this weekend. 1.4.1 is extremely staple and very quick. Only had 1 random reboot and that was right after it booted and I started messing around before the sd card had been fully read. Battery life has been outstanding for me. 90% after 10 hrs yesterday. However that's with little use but all my data sync is on all the time. Seems to do pretty good when when using but I haven't really put it to the test hard. Have been very impressed so far. Do like the custimization of CM7 though. Really miss the notification toggle buttons and the reboot options.


 I miss the notification toggles too (I'm on SSM 602) but I've found that the app Quick Settings helps with that (you have to go into the app settings and enable the status bar shortcut). It's quite a bit quicker than digging in the menus.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Finally went back to CM7 GB after sitting on stock for a bit. All I can say is wow, can definitely see the speed difference..


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Finally went back to CM7 GB after sitting on stock for a bit. All I can say is wow, can definitely see the speed difference..


9 hours @ idle (overnight) and the battery only dropped 20%. Seems decent for a 2nd-init.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

2nd init with the GB kernel makes a HUGE difference in battery life. I don't know about about MIUI, but CM7 is easily equal to Moto stock now. Actually, reading up it would appear that MIUI is the same way.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> 2nd init with the GB kernel makes a HUGE difference in battery life. I don't know about about MIUI, but CM7 is easily equal to Moto stock now. Actually, reading up it would appear that MIUI is the same way.


Agreed. The GB kernel changed a lot, and Rev seems to have most of the bugs worked out. Haven't had a single problem thus far.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

MIUI seems decent on the GB kernel.. but it's just no CM7.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just to bump the thread..

CM7GB: 21 Hours, 50% left.
*Will note only 2 hours of display time, so light use, but still.. damn.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Just to bump the thread..
> 
> CM7GB: 21 Hours, 50% left.
> *Will note only 2 hours of display time, so light use, but still.. damn.


Wtf?? How?? Im lucky to get 10 hours total on one charge and that's usually with 2 hours or less of display time .....any pointers? Only reason I left cm is because of battery life

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Wtf?? How?? Im lucky to get 10 hours total on one charge and that's usually with 2 hours or less of display time .....any pointers? Only reason I left cm is because of battery life
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Were you running the GB build released by Rev?


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes I was but battery life didn't compete with sensei's 602 v3 so I went back ..do you have apps auto sync? Using any custom settings etc?


----------



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

Tried them all. Vortex by far if your looking for a daily driver. 40 hours with light to moderate use

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Yes I was but battery life didn't compete with sensei's 602 v3 so I went back ..do you have apps auto sync? Using any custom settings etc?


I don't run much, but my gmail account is set to auto-sync. No custom settings, just installed, re-calibrated my battery and went. That was my second cycle after calibration.


----------



## MasteRaven (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been going back and forth between ssm 602, shuji, and miui gb. I love miui for it's look and customization, but shuji has a special place in my heart. Ssm was too bloated... I just can't be without aosp. Running miui for now, would be shuji, but it has one major problem: market paid app error that so many 602 roms are running into these days.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mistah_mumford (Sep 7, 2011)

Switched back to CM7GB for the tether option! I'm pretty much a happy camper whether on ApeX or CM7GB!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

I have tried most roms cm7 I love,but am waiting for a stable release. I am really liking shuji 2.2 right now,
Tried muiu,to much like iPhone and I agree with the closed source from china comments, come on,this is linux


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Still on VorteX GB since my last post it has been updated again on version 2.1 now.
Of the Roms listed I tried CM7,MIUI,OMFGB since the 2init thing was made.
I was wanting to switch from the 2init ROMS as why I left: MIUI, OMFGB,CM(froyo based version),of those 2init based ROMS I liked OMFGB the best.
I went back to GB(.602) and went with a custom Rom based on that.
I wasnt crazy about MIUI after the update after 7/22 I think it was . Anyhoo,it just was to buggy after that for me ,and being the poll about making Miren browser(the default) just didnt like that browser assuming it is now the default,
I havent tried CMGB after they swithched to GB base but from what I read its still kinda buggy too.
I wanted a fully functional ROM based of GB(blurtooth,gps,HDMI,etc),bloatware removed,and with as good of battery life as I could find and stable enough to be daily ROM, also with great support and input from the devoloper.
I use the free tethering widget(from the market) when I find the need to tether.
Thats how I made my choice, obviously others opionion's will vary lol which is what android OS's are all about I guess :grin3:


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I'm not sure the HDMI works on any ROM, including Vortex. I do believe the 720p is still available though. Although I have yet to use Vortex, I hear good things about it and I do watch the thread and notice the dev is very on top of bugs/fixes. Just look at how many 'versions' there have been since it's initial alpha release.

I do feel CM7GB is very stable at this point, I do see some people having some weird bugs (can't think of any on top of my head), but I haven't experienced any of this. Haven't had a single FC or random reboot since flashing back a few days ago. Battery life is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

OMFGB - All the way. You guys don't know what you're missing.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Liberty is good, was the first rom i tried. then I tried CM7, amazing rom. but then came along MIUI and now I'm forever hooked on MIUI.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> OMFGB - All the way. You guys don't know what you're missing.


Just noticed he moved over to the GB kernel. Might have to give it a try after a few nightly builds. (Like to wait out a few so 'major' bugs can get worked out.)


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"zer0ed77 said:


> OMFGB - All the way. You guys don't know what you're missing.


I love omfgb as well can't wait to use it as a daily driver but GB kernel release is so buggy and Froyo battery life is horrible


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

ApeX is my favorite. It's quite spectacular running AOSP without 2nd-init. It just gets better battery life. Great work, Fab!


----------

